# Removing Door Panels for Tint



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey just wondering if anyone knows how invasive removing door panels is for tinting purposes?

I've leased my S3 and I don't really want to take too much risk of having to pay damages or voiding a lease agreement because I want to tint my windows.

That being said, I'm considering very reputable tinters in my area... and they all seem to remove the door panel to do the job.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I've never had my door panels removed in order to get tint done.


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

wouldn't the tinting of the windows be a problem when you went to turn in the lease anyway?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I removed the panels on my golf r for speaker work, and they were a breeze. should be the same for you.

my tint work, they didn't need to remove the panels on the S3


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

ndkkdn said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone knows how invasive removing door panels is for tinting purposes?
> 
> I've leased my S3 and I don't really want to take too much risk of having to pay damages or voiding a lease agreement because I want to tint my windows.
> 
> ...


Door panel removal is too invasive and unnecessary for a tint job. I just had my A3 tinted and Doug (TintPerfection) only had to remove the inner door molding trim to tint the rear windows. Click on the Honda Accord link on the page linked below.

http://www.tintperfection.com/Automotive.html

Removing the rear headrests is also conducive to a good tint job on the rear glass.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think tinting in and of itself would be a problem for the lease... since the dealership themselves offered to do it for me (at their price of course!)

I suppose they could always say that I can only tint with their guy or I void the agreement... but then again as long as I pick a reputable tint installer who does a good job, I think I should be okay.

As long as no damage is done to the car... which is why I'm worried about this door panel removal thing... I'm not sure about it.

Worst to worst I can always have the tint removed before I give the car back in 4 years!

Anyone know someone in the Toronto/GTA area who does good work and doesn't remove door panels?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

as long as Audi's certified dealer is tinting your window, I wouldn't worry about a thing. 









except maybe the high price tag. 


I'm thinking of doing that too now that I filed my taxes.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

Millions tint their windows. This is a non issue for dealers. Its a film that peels off. In fact in many states where its not legal, if you get ticketed, you take it back to to the tint shop to have it removed then have to drive it to the police station to show them.

Tint it, you'll be just fine!


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

They removed the door panels on my 14a4 to tint, said it results in a cleaner job and eliminated the 3 days of not opening the window. Never had any issues. Wouldn't think twice if they did it again for the s.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

don't remove door panels get a good tint shop. Go with Ceramic paper also is awesome but expensive.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Check out FX Auto. I got my S3 and Q5 tinted there with Pinnacle Ceramic tint. Workmanship is pretty good, there are some bubble/dirt on one of the windows which I will have to go back to get fix but overall pretty happy with the service.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check them out. Any idea whether they removed door panels?

Also... if you dont mind me asking, how much did they charge you for the s3?


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

ndkkdn said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out. Any idea whether they removed door panels?
> 
> Also... if you dont mind me asking, how much did they charge you for the s3?


I don't believe they did, if they did I can't tell. Everything looks good, nothing is misaligned. 

In regards to price, it depends on the type of tint you are looking to get. Can range from $200-$350. I opted for the Formula1 Pinnacle ceramic tint, which is the highest grade they offer. They quoted me $350 but I worked them down to $300


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't had my door panels removed on my MK6 GTI, MK6 R, my 2 B8.5 S4's, or my wife's 2015 A3. I would find a different tint shop if they say they have to remove them.


----------

